# Swords and Dolphin July 1st



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Quick report... got a very late start Saturday and left Harbor Walk around 6 pm. Met a stiff southwest in our face out of east pass and took a little bit of a beating the first hour towards the spur. Got to my sword spot around 10 pm and deployed the sea anchor and sword spread. Calm seas and bright orange moon all night. The first couple of hours were slow but the bite really turned on from midnight to about 4:30 am. Caught three swords and lost one nice one estimated right around 200ish boat side. Released two pups and a 150 class sword boat side, all caught with circle hooks so made for nice healthy releases. Sharks weren't all that bad, only had one fat one eat my squid by the boat while dropping so not to many complaints about the sharks.

Tried to troll my way towards the spur at sun up but met heavy resistance from the damn grass for the first couple miles so picked up and run to a nice rip at spur. Heavy grass on one side, clean water on the other. Had one small mystery billfish knock down on a AHI P immedialty but could not get tight on him. He would not leave the lure alone for a solid four minutes but just could not stay tight. 

Found some floating debris a little later and saw some massive tuna busting eating flyers out of the air. Truly and awesome sight to see those monsters.. but didnt get bit. 

Found a capsized catamaran a short while later and fished the hell out of it. Caught three monster bulls off it and a bunch of smaller cows. Released most of the dolphin but kept two nice bulls.. bigger of which went a little over #50. 

Grabbed the go-pro and flippers and took a dive on the upside down catamaran and got some cool footage. Lots of sharks, hardtails, rainbow runners, and dolphin under it, including two huge trip tail who made the T-top their new home. The boat's name was "Sea Wasp" and was registered in Florida. Will try to post some footage of it. If anybody know any more details about this let me know. Sucks to see an upside down boat so far offshore, still had both Sazukis on it. 

Cheers


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Killer Report!!...Hope anyone involved in that capsized boat was ok!!


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the report! Good thing you did not run up on the capsized boat at night. I was at the spur at the end of May and almost hit a FAD. 
Look forward to seeing a post with the GoPro footage!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Was that you next to us at the spur last night? We went 3 for 4 on swords and also found the sea wasp. 

We got the tuna to bite though


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice report!! here's the pics of the big swords? need pics!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I can't wait to see the footage.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice report and pics! Glad you didn't "find" the catamaran while running at night!!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow, that's an interesting find, hopefully be able to find out the story behind that if you got the reg numbers. Good job on releasing the pups and glad you got something for the box too. Look forward to the footage.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice report! That little cat produced some nice fish. When I saw it no one (except Chris) believed that it was a capsized boat. It was a fish magnet for sure.


----------

